# Looking for a flat in Kos



## StephenT (May 24, 2011)

Hello,

I am a Greek American and will be working in Tigaki Beach in Kos for the summer. I am looking for a flat in Kos but am having some problems finding any websites that give information about this. 

If anyone knows any websites or information about finding a place in Kos I would appreciate it. 

Thank You,

Stephen


----------

